# does anyone know the song playing



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

on a movie called"poision ivy 2",where they are at a party? love to get that for next years party...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't seen the movie, so I don't know the scene you're talking about. But here's the soundtrack listing from IMDb.com: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114151/soundtrack

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dark Carver (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow...that was disturbing. Well I tried about four times with shazam, no luck. Doesn't seen like a popular song.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it's titled "Sacred Song", written by Randall Crissman. I have no idea where you can get the actual song, aside from copying it from the DVD.

While searching, I did find this:

http://mp3bear.com/randall-crissman-kyrie-voice

Not exactly the same, but interesting nonetheless.


----------

